# مكتبة Reservoir Engineering



## محمد الاكرم (29 يناير 2010)

السلام
لكم مجموعة كتب
Reservoir Engineering 

Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering
http://www.ebookee.net/Fundamentals-of-Reservoir-Engineering_154879.html
Advanced Reservoir Engineering
http://www.ebookee.net/Advanced-Reservoir-Engineering_113659.html
Reservoir Engineering Handbook
http://www.ebookee.net/Tarek-Ahmed-Reservoir-Engineering-Handbook-Third-Edition_189429.html
The Practice of Reservoir Engineering
http://www.ebookee.net/L-P-Dake-quo...Engineering-Revised-Edition-quot-_261107.html
Modeling of reservoir temperature transients
http://www.ebookee.net/-quot-Modeling-of-reservoir-temperature-transients-and-parameter-estimation-constrained-to-a-reservoir-temperature-model-quot-_304379.html
Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://www.paid4share.net/file/6776/9780750679336-0750679336-rar.html
Fundamentals of Numerical Reservoir Simulation 
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Fundament...evelopments-in-Petroleum-Science-_236566.html
Basic Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/-quot-Bas...amal-H-Abou-Kassem-Gregory-R-King_365089.html
Reservoir Simulation: Mathematical Techniques In Oil Recovery
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Zhangxin-...-Techniques-In-Oil-Recovery-quot-_266683.html
Reservoir Engineering and Petrophysics
http://www.ebookee.net/-quot-Reserv...ok-Vol-5-Edward-D-Holstein-Editor_331747.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## jabbar_k74 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا... على المجهود


----------



## GeoOo (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sseaea (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

